# What's better to use with my 721?



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

the Yellow RCA video cable or S-Video? I am currently using S-video with my 301. I never knew which was better.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

S video. although its not a hugh difference.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Svideo will look a little bit better, or possible a lot better depending on your television. On my 51" 16x9 HDTV, svideo looks significantly better then the composite. On my old 27" tv, svideo only looked a tiny bit better.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

On both tv's in my house, I noticed svideo makes the picture look a bit brighter. But its only really noticable on the EPG and menus, where theres no motion and its a solid color.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

thanks guys!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Svideo - it looks 10 times as good on my TV (an old 27" Mitsubishi with a rotten comb filter)


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I notice that the sound is louder with the better cables and the picture brighter. There also seems to be stereo or better sound with the special cables.


----------

